# Shimano Dura-Ace Wheel Recall



## cb400bill (Jul 26, 2007)

If this is a repost delete it. 
*
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09022.html*

This recall involves the Shimano Dura Ace Carbon Clincher Wheel Sets with model number WH-7850 C24CL sold for road racing bicycles. The rim has labels that read “Shimano WH-7850”, “Dura Ace”, and “Carbon 1380.” These wheels are intended for use with high end adult road racing bicycles.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Not a recall. They just want consumers to use rim tape instead of the rim plugs.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rubber Lizard said:


> Not a recall. They just want consumers to use rim tape instead of the rim plugs.


I hate to say this, but that kind of implies that the rim tape is the only thing that holds them together


----------



## dover (Apr 5, 2007)

California L33 said:


> I hate to say this, but that kind of implies that the rim tape is the only thing that holds them together


 its to stop you from getting flats


----------

